# A sunny day for playing ball in California



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Yesterday was gorgeous (today is too, and we're heading out for a hike shortly) and I played ball in the backyard with the dogs. The sun was going down and the dogs were beautifully backlit so I shot some video... Hard to find anything more beautiful in this world that a Golden running around in the sun.  Hope you enjoy. 

Playing ball in the backyard - YouTube


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Tucker looks like he was born to fetch the ball.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

You have always said that Tucker loves his Chuckit ball! He is so good at dropping it on your towel protected lap!
The back lighting accentuated how long and silky Bellas tail feathers are!
Great vid!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Pammie said:


> You have always said that Tucker loves his Chuckit ball! He is so good at dropping it on your towel protected lap!
> The back lighting accentuated how long and silky Bellas tail feathers are!
> Great vid!


Ha ha... Here is a shot of the towel... taken for fun. Otherwise known as the "slime rag."


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Love this. Thanks for sharing. Lucky mutts!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Great video. Tucker is very athletic. Reminds me of a certain golden I know. I like the way he leaps effortlessly and catches the ball on the bounce from behind if you know what I mean. He plays ball exactly like Ax only he is *much* better at giving it back. LOL

I agree, there is little in the world more beautiful than goldens playing in the setting sun.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Fun video, I love his zipper nose  You have no idea how strange it is for me to see green grass and flowers, I got lost there for a minute


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Great video. Tucker is very athletic. Reminds me of a certain golden I know. I like the way he leaps effortlessly and catches the ball on the bounce from behind if you know what I mean. He plays ball exactly like Ax only he is *much* better at giving it back. LOL
> 
> I agree, there is little in the world more beautiful than goldens playing in the setting sun.


Truth be told, Bella is much more like your Ax. She flies through the air when given the chance. Sometimes I need to throw the ball for her, just so she GETS a chance. She's not very good about returning it, but her mid-air catches are amazing and gazelle-like.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*decided to add some still photos too...*

Just because the dogs are so pretty...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice shots of Bella and Tucker! Looks like you have a BIG tree in your backyard.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I love how he keeps coming back and giving you the ball. Such a sweet face 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jtesk (Nov 28, 2014)

Great video.


----------



## mbishara (Dec 28, 2014)

Those are gorgeous dogs. We just brought Charlie home yesterday. She's only right weeks old but has already taken over the household.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't know how I missed this, such a great video of your two beauties!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Don't know how I missed this, such a great video of your two beauties!


The recent posts on this thread made it pop up in my user panel. I had forgotten all about it. Watching the video made me realize how wonderful our new enormous yard is for the dogs. When I throw the ball now it goes quite a ways and Tucker runs flat out to get it. But I do miss our old little house. It was a great place.


----------

